# $125K in Brisbane? Yes OR No



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

My job offer came through today and the total remuneration package is 125K incl super. Do you think this is a fair deal for survival in Brisbane. I am currently in the UK and looking for change. They are offering 12K relocation, flights, visa 457 and 4 weeks temp accommodation as well. I am in engineering profession. 

Do you guys think $125K is enough for a couple to survive in Brisbane. Planning to buy a new car and house if make a move to Brisbane.

I am open to commute up to an hour. Opinions and Help much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

zyoxizol said:


> My job offer came through today and the total remuneration package is 125K incl super. Do you think this is a fair deal for survival in Brisbane. I am currently in the UK and looking for change. They are offering 12K relocation, flights, visa 457 and 4 weeks temp accommodation as well. I am in engineering profession.
> 
> Do you guys think $125K is enough for a couple to survive in Brisbane. Planning to buy a new car and house if make a move to Brisbane.
> 
> I am open to commute up to an hour. Opinions and Help much appreciated. Thanks


$125k is a decent package, no doubt considerably more than what you are probably earning in the UK.

Exactly how good the offer is depends on:
What type of engineer?
How much experience?
Which industry will you be working in?
If Oil & Gas or Mining will you be working for an operator or consultancy?

Also:
Do you have a wife/family?
Do you have kids?
What kind of new car do you want? They are expensive in Australia.
House prices are OK in Brisbane.

I'm looking at relocating to Brisbane myself (from Melbourne).


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

Mayhem said:


> $125k is a decent package, no doubt considerably more than what you are probably earning in the UK.
> 
> Exactly how good the offer is depends on:
> What type of engineer?
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

I was thinking it is not enough to live in Brisbane and having double mind. 

I am senior planning engineer with 11 years experience. It will be oil & gas, construction and mining consultancy. 

Yes, I will be relocating with my wife, no kids.
Probably small hatchback something like, ford fiesta, i30 or rio. Hope this would help.

Don't you think the money on offer is less. I don't have a clue about Oz market but did some research and salaries are between 90K and 200K. Thanks.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey,

$125k is fine for a couple to live off, you won't be 'rich' but you certainly won't be wanting for too much either. If you wife can find a job paying $50k you should both be quite comfortable.

You could potentially do better than $125k but that depends on how long you are willing to wait.

Sounds like you have realistic expectations on what your car and living standards are likely to be so you shouldn't be disappointed when you get there.

If money is your main consideration you could consider getting a Fly in - Fly out position and get another $50k -$80k more, but you be leaving your wife alone for weeks at a time.

There is plenty of work in Brisbane and you are certainly in the right industry. Take the offer if it's the best thing you have at the moment. There is nothing that locks you into that particular employer once you have passed the period where you have to pay back the relocation money. Many employers are willing to take on a 457 visa holder and once you are here must if the hard work has been done already!

You'll love the Australian lifestyle. I spent 2011 in London and while it was a great experience we were VERY glad to get home.


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

That is the cheapest city in the east coast compared to Sydney and Melbourne. It's a decent package. You may want to get tax advise to confirm what your take home pay will be after all the taxes. Don't forget that its $125k minus 9% super, and the figure after the 9% is your taxable income. Then it's approx 23% on 80k and then $.37 to the dollar that you will be taxes. 

Housing is high however relatively cheap compared to other places. If you are ok with an hour commute to the city you will find a lot of house for a decent price. I would pull the trigger if I was in your shoes. 

Let us know how it all turned out

Good luck.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

ash1901 said:


> That is the cheapest city in the east coast compared to Sydney and Melbourne. It's a decent package. You may want to get tax advise to confirm what your take home pay will be after all the taxes. Don't forget that its $125k minus 9% super, and the figure after the 9% is your taxable income. Then it's approx 23% on 80k and then $.37 to the dollar that you will be taxes.
> 
> Housing is high however relatively cheap compared to other places. If you are ok with an hour commute to the city you will find a lot of house for a decent price. I would pull the trigger if I was in your shoes.
> 
> ...


I am currently considering negotiating further. After Super pkg is $115K and after tax it would be around $82K take home. There are lots of people who suggested that one could leave with 3.5K to 4K each month in Brisbane. 

House prices are much better then Sydney for sure. I am still not sure whether this is a good deal overall or not. I will let you know for sure. Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i know families in Brisbane leading a very good life in that much money (and they are not just a couple but with a couple of kids). You can negotiate mroe if you think it will help but if they dont budge 125 is also good enough


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> i know families in Brisbane leading a very good life in that much money (and they are not just a couple but with a couple of kids). You can negotiate mroe if you think it will help but if they dont budge 125 is also good enough


Agreed. The original question was "_Do you guys think $125K is enough for a couple to survive in Brisbane?_".

The answer is yes. You will be able to provide for 2 people on that salary and you will do much better than 'survive'.

If you can get more money, go for it, but $125k is more than enough unless you want to buy a Ferrari a yacht and a fancy house in a very expensive suburb but it does sound like your expectations are realistic.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> i know families in Brisbane leading a very good life in that much money (and they are not just a couple but with a couple of kids). You can negotiate mroe if you think it will help but if they dont budge 125 is also good enough


The thing I never said in my original question is my UK ILR (PR) is due in Dec this year after 8 months. If I leave UK and accept the Brisbane job I might never be able to return to UK. 

I know this is more of a personal dilemma for me to short out. I will be earning almost similar in UK in next few month time as my restrictions with the current employer would end after my ILR (PR) here in UK. 

I lived here in the UK for 5 years and now know what is good and bad. Probably I could do better but I want change as well. Where Oz is uncharted waters for me and at the back of my mind I know the Brisbane offer is good and I could improve on that once I am there but only thing concerns me is: what if it don't work out as I am expecting?


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

zyoxizol said:


> The thing I never said in my original question is my UK ILR (PR) is due in Dec this year after 8 months. If I leave UK and accept the Brisbane job I might never be able to return to UK.
> 
> I know this is more of a personal dilemma for me to short out. I will be earning almost similar in UK in next few month time as my restrictions with the current employer would end after my ILR (PR) here in UK.
> 
> I lived here in the UK for 5 years and now know what is good and bad. Probably I could do better but I want change as well. Where Oz is uncharted waters for me and at the back of my mind I know the Brisbane offer is good and I could improve on that once I am there but only thing concerns me is: what if it don't work out as I am expecting?


Unfortunately there's really no answer to that question. How things will turn out in brisbane is anybody's guess. Its going to be a decision on how much are you willing to risk and how comfortable you are in life.

From my own personal standpoint. I lead a very comfortable life in India and things so far have been good. But for me the idea of settling in australia is much more attractive on several fronts. It necessarily means that I will in the immediate future sacrifice a lot of material comforts that I enjoy today. I am comfortable with that trade off in the light of the potential that the longer term future holds.


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

Life is about risks!! And with 125 in pocket and the encouragement from this forum you should be fine. Also if you want some expert to make you feel better, read what the world is saying about Australia economy:

http://www.couriermail.com.au/busin...st-imf-forecasts/story-fn7kjcme-1226330842431


The UK PR is a pickle. Have you ever been to Australia before? If not, you may want to visit editor you decide this is for you. However, once your come here there is a 678% chance you will not want to be anywhere else.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

ash1901 said:


> Life is about risks!! And with 125 in pocket and the encouragement from this forum you should be fine. Also if you want some expert to make you feel better, read what the world is saying about Australia economy:
> 
> Wayne Swan lauds latest International Monetary Fund forecasts for Australian economy | Latest Business & Australian Stock market News | The Courier-Mail
> 
> ...


I can see your point of view. I know this is a good chance and I am trying to convince myself that I am doing the right thing. Probably that is the reason I am on this forum. It is always good to here from people who are already there. Every advice is much appreciated. It does help.

I took so many risk in the past and ended up in the UK, it worked well. So far everything has paid-off and probably this Oz gamble would as well. Yes you are right Oz is booming and opportunities are endless for my type of role. Hey, who cares I am waiting for the company to come back with improved offer. Once I here something will keep you all updated.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

Managed to negotiate salary to $135K overall and they offered accommodation for first year including council tax and utilities. Accepted the offer and applied for 457 as well today. So hopefully, in few weeks time will be in Brisbane. Happy days! Good deal or bad deal? Let me know your views. Thanks.


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice, great savings on the added benefits. Let us know how you come out once you arrive and get settled. Take care


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

excllent deal, major expense is accommodation, you will have a great life. you will save atleast 2000 bux,


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

zyoxizol said:


> Managed to negotiate salary to $135K overall and they offered accommodation for first year including council tax and utilities. Accepted the offer and applied for 457 as well today. So hopefully, in few weeks time will be in Brisbane. Happy days! Good deal or bad deal? Let me know your views. Thanks.


I think it's a great deal especially if that is your salary with the other items they have offered to you. I've read that sometimes the offer is only the salary with no relocation package.

May I ask if you just applied online for this particular job? Or saved your resume in one of the recruiting firms? I've personally been told I need to be in Australia to apply/interview with companies. Even though it was surprising to hear this when there is skype, etc.

In addition, if you did decide to pursue your UK PR. Wouldn't there still be a residency requirement in the UK to maintain this? You had apprehensions due to this issue in case you took this job offer. I know here in the US, immigrants can't be out of the US for more than 6 months. Otherwise, they will likely lose their visa. However, if they became a US citizen, we can live outside of the US as long as we want. We just have the requirement of filing our taxes every year.. even though we may not be currently working in the US.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

zyoxizol said:


> Managed to negotiate salary to $135K overall and they offered accommodation for first year including council tax and utilities. Accepted the offer and applied for 457 as well today. So hopefully, in few weeks time will be in Brisbane. Happy days! Good deal or bad deal? Let me know your views. Thanks.


I'm not sure whether you're aware of the recent budget changes wrt to the LAFHA and how that may affect your net take home pay? 

FBT living-away-from-home allowance reform

You may want to negotiate a further increase to compensate you if you were counting on LAFHA savings.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

jb12 said:


> I think it's a great deal especially if that is your salary with the other items they have offered to you. I've read that sometimes the offer is only the salary with no relocation package.
> 
> May I ask if you just applied online for this particular job? Or saved your resume in one of the recruiting firms? I've personally been told I need to be in Australia to apply/interview with companies. Even though it was surprising to hear this when there is skype, etc.
> 
> In addition, if you did decide to pursue your UK PR. Wouldn't there still be a residency requirement in the UK to maintain this? You had apprehensions due to this issue in case you took this job offer. I know here in the US, immigrants can't be out of the US for more than 6 months. Otherwise, they will likely lose their visa. However, if they became a US citizen, we can live outside of the US as long as we want. We just have the requirement of filing our taxes every year.. even though we may not be currently working in the US.


Yes you are right, it is hard to get a job when you are outside of Australia. Yes I floated my CV on the job sites but never got good response. Everyone wanted someone with visa and in person for interviews. I decided to ditch that option and go for internal vacancies as my company is a blue chip multi national. They offered me jobs in US and Australia before which I declined then and this time it worked. It is good to work with the same company even in new country. In UK if you hold passport and live outside of UK for longer than 2 years, you might have to answer tough questions at the immigration. Not sure about implications.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

Bbay2Oz said:


> I'm not sure whether you're aware of the recent budget changes wrt to the LAFHA and how that may affect your net take home pay?
> 
> FBT living-away-from-home allowance reform
> 
> You may want to negotiate a further increase to compensate you if you were counting on LAFHA savings.


To me LAFHA is a perk and I never counted on it. So I am happy without LAFHA. Perks are added benefit and sooner or later it will disappear. I am happy with the salary at this stage, will look for more options once I am there. Thanks.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> excllent deal, major expense is accommodation, you will have a great life. you will save atleast 2000 bux,


Yes it is. I was surprised when they came back and said they will offer me an accommodation. Never heard that in Australian offers before. So I would say it is a welcome change. This means after landing I will be in home straight away no more temporary accommodation and search for rented houses. Thanks


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

zyoxizol said:


> Yes you are right, it is hard to get a job when you are outside of Australia. Yes I floated my CV on the job sites but never got good response. Everyone wanted someone with visa and in person for interviews. I decided to ditch that option and go for internal vacancies as my company is a blue chip multi national. They offered me jobs in US and Australia before which I declined then and this time it worked. It is good to work with the same company even in new country. In UK if you hold passport and live outside of UK for longer than 2 years, you might have to answer tough questions at the immigration. Not sure about implications.


I work for an international company as well. I tried in the internal route but the HR rep in Australia said that they don't want to handle visa issues. Even though I already have PR, not a lot of engineering positions compared to where I work and it's a smaller staff in Australia. 

You got a great deal with being able to increase your salary as well as getting 1 yr accommodations. It's not very common to be offered the 1 yr accommodation. But I guess it could be somewhat considered applying the LAFHA assistance for a yr. At least it will give you time to save some money and figure out the area to know where to move when the free accommodation ends.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

I applied for 457 on-line on 21st, we provided our medicals on 22nd and today it is showing on-line status as applicants approved. Does this mean we have the visa? I think it is. It took only 3 days to get 457. Actually I started to liken this whole Australia thing. Looks like landing in Brisbane sooner than I thought.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes.. when am i getting invited for coffee? and no i am not coming to brissie, you better come melb


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> yes.. when am i getting invited for coffee? and no i am not coming to brissie, you better come melb


You will be the first to get treat for the whole Australia thing. And yes it would be in Melbourne. Thanks a lot.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pleasure zyoxizol, takes me two mins to type your id


----------



## ama (Sep 11, 2013)

zyoxizol, 
I would be interested to hear your own view after you did the move. Was it worthy? Is the money you had is good enough..

I got recently offered a 115k$ a year + 10% bonus (126k$ including super).. 
relocation package + temp accommodation for 30 days..

I will be in a similar situation than yours, we will be a couple with no kids. we are in the late 30s. 
I will be working in CBD, looking to rent a 2 bed (it will be good if it has a small garden or balcony) in the near suburbs (zone 2) and we are planning to buy a compact car (Golf maybe). My wife will look for a job once we will be there, and I believe that it will take her few months before she manages to find a good job that suits her..

is the package good enough to have a comfortable life and manage to save some bucks?

Moreover, Any suggestions of the best options for suburbs.. with easy public transportation to CBD? 

And one last question, how long did it take from the day you applied for the VISA till you arrived to OZ?

Thank you..


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Ama,

Brisbane is a beautiful city and I guess $115K is not bad if you don't have any kids and your wife may work too. 

We came and stayed only few weeks in Brisbane, now we live in town which is 2 hours away from Brisbane. I still visit Brisbane every week for work. CBD parking is very costly, if your job is in CBD then use public transport.

I guess in current economic situation in Australia 115K job offer is a very good offer, considering 457 visa rules can change any time. 

My situation changed quite a lot, I was offered 125K but I haven't paid rent so far as it is provided by company for now, but looking at all the expenses we are living much better life, at least compared to the UK.

We received our 457 visa in less than 1 week after applying and within 4-5 weeks of that we were in Brisbane.

Good luck with the move.





ama said:


> zyoxizol,
> I would be interested to hear your own view after you did the move. Was it worthy? Is the money you had is good enough..
> 
> I got recently offered a 115k$ a year + 10% bonus (126k$ including super)..
> ...


----------



## Moamen (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks to the info


----------



## ama (Sep 11, 2013)

zyoxizol said:


> Hi Ama,
> 
> Brisbane is a beautiful city and I guess $115K is not bad if you don't have any kids and your wife may work too.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.. I think it will be a good move anyway and if my wife manages to get a job, we'll not only be able to have a comfortable life but also save money..


----------



## ama (Sep 11, 2013)

ama said:


> Thank you very much.. I think it will be a good move anyway and if my wife manages to get a job, we'll not only be able to have a comfortable life but also save money..


Moreover, I am Control & instrument engineer with 6 years experience (4 of which in the O&G industry).. so how the offered package compared to the market rates?


----------



## Moamen (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Ama, may I ask u have PR ?? And how u got the offer ?? I am 6 yrs Project Engineer in O&G


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

Try these sites

Salary Information by Industry & Pay Rise Calculator | MyCareer

PayScale - Salary Comparison, Salary Survey, Search Wages

Salary Rates Australia - It Pays to Know

I guess when people are losing jobs here, your salary for the experience you have looks on par. I can say this because I am in the same industry as well. Hope these links help. 




ama said:


> Moreover, I am Control & instrument engineer with 6 years experience (4 of which in the O&G industry).. so how the offered package compared to the market rates?


----------

